# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاحد 17نوفمبر 2013

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاحد 17نوفمبر 2013
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القراقير يكثف التحضيرات للإكسبريس



يؤدي الموردة تجربة ودية عصر اليوم على ملعبه أمام فريق الكلاكلة أحد فرق الدرجات في البروفة الرئيسية لمواجهة الأهلي عطبرة بالخميس على ملعب الهلال في الإسبوع الأخير للدوري ويشارك في التحضيرات كل اللاعبين ويرغب الفريق في وداع معنوي للدوري بعد الهبوط بالفوز على الأهلي عطبرة في آخر ظهور للفريق في النسخة الحالية للمسابقة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النيل يستعد لسيد الأتيام بثلاثية

خاض النيل الحصاحيصا تجربة ودية مع أحد فرق الدرجات بالحصاحيصا كسبها بثلاثية في إطار تحضيراته لمواجهة الأهلي مدني على ملعب الأخير بالثلاثاء في الجولة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري ويشارك كل اللاعبين في التحضيرات ماعدا عاصم عابدين الذي يغيب عن المواجهة وستغادر البعثة إلى مدني صباح يوم اللقاء
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم الوطني يكون لجنة للتسجيلات


كون مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني لجنة للتسجيلات تضم كل من التونسي لطفي السليمي المدير الفني وأبو عبيدة سليمان المدرب العام والمدرب أحمد عبد الله واللواء أبو بكر سليمان عضو مجلس إدارة النادي الأسبق لبداية عملها والإتفاق مع اللاعبين المرشحين سواء من الوطنيين أو الأجانب وعلم كوورة سودانية أن المالي باسيرو على رأس قائمة المطلوبين في الفريق بعد نهاية تعاقده مع ناديه بجانب لاعب أجنبي من أوغندا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الإسود تصل كادوقلي تأهبا للفهود


وصلت اليوم إلى كادوقلي بعثة الهلال إستعدادا لمواجهة الأمل عصر الثلاثاء في الإسبوع الأخير لمسابقة الدوري وغاب عن مرافقة البعثة عبده جابر وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبه الرئيس عصر الغد على ملعبه ويسعى الفريق إلى إنهاء الدوري بالفوز بعد الخسارة في الجولة السابقة من النيل الحصاحيصا على ملعب الأخير وقال ماجد علاء الدين لكوورة سودانية أن الفريق حريص على تقديم أقوى عرض في آخر ظهور في الموسم الحالي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شائعة مصرع مدرب المريخ السابق برصاص فى ليبيا تثير الرعب في مصر




عاشت منظومة الكرة بالأهلي المصري، دقائق من القلق الممزوج بالرعب مرت وكأنها أطول ساعات فى التاريخ، بعد وصول أنباء عن مصرع حسام البدرى المدير الفنى السابق للأهلى والحالى لأهلى طرابلس الليبى والمدير الفني السابق للمريخ عقب إطلاق الرصاص عليه وهو عائد من مقر النادى إلى منزله.. وكان طارق سليمان مدرب حراس مرمى النادى الأهلى، وأحمد أيوب المدرب العام للفريق يجلسان معًا عندما تلقى الأول اتصالاً يحمل هذا النبأ الخاطئ ثم يغلق من تحدث تليفونه، ليبدأ أيوب وسليمان رحلة البحث عن حقيقة الأمر، ورفضا أن يبلغا أسرة البدرى أو حتى إدارة النادى الأهلى المصرى وظل يبحثان عمن يجلب لهما خبرًا صحيحًا. وفشلت محاولات ثنائى الأهلى فى التواصل مع على عاشور الذى يعمل مدربًا عامًا مع البدرى فى ليبيا، حتى رئيس النادى كان هاتفه الجوال مغلقًا. وتمر الدقائق كالدهر كما وصف أيوب وسليمان، ونجح مدرب حراس مرمى الأهلى المصرى فى التوصل إلى الإدارى “علاء” الذى يعمل ضمن جهاز الكرة بأهلى طرابلس مع حسام البدرى، ليؤكد لمدربى الأهلى المصرى أن الخبر لا مجال له من الصحة، ولا وجود لأى أزمة أو مشكلة حول البدرى، بل طلب “علاء” حسام البدرى وسمع سليمان وأيوب صوته عبر التليفون لكنه لم يتواصل معهما وعرفا حقيقة الأمر من الإدارى “علاء” وقال لهما سأتصل بكما عندما أعود لمنزلى موضحًا لهما أنه فى الطريق ليقود سيارته.. وجاءت هذه المكالمة لتنهى تلك الدقائق التى هزت أرجاء الأهلى بعدما بدأ الخبر يتناثر بسبب محاولة أيوب وسليمان الوصول لأرقام هواتف لأى شخص يمت للبدرى بصلة فى ليبيا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حي العرب يقهر المريخ بثنائية ويقترب من خوض سنترليق الصعود للممتاز

كسب حي العرب بورتسودان مضيفه مريخ كوستي بهدفين لهدف عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي في ختام مباريات المرحلة الأخيرة من الدوري التأهيلي ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى ست نقاط ويقترب من المشاركة في سنترليق الصعود للدوري الممتاز مع صاحب المركز الثاني عشر فيما تجمد رصيد المريخ في ثلاث نقاط وودّع المنافسة رسمياً.. وكان حي العرب حول تأخره بهدف في الشوط الأول إلى هدفين في الحصة الثانية وسيركّز حي العرب أنظاره في مباراة هلالي الفاشر والساحل التي تُقام مساء اليوم بالثغر لتحديد مصيره في المنافسة.. يذكر أن أي نتيجة تنتهي عليها مباراة اليوم تقود أحد الطرفين للتأهل مباشرة للممتاز واللحاق بالرابطة كوستي الذي نال البطاقة الأولى. وعبر  المصري احمد ساري مدرب حي العرب بورتسودان عن سعادته بالفوز على مريخ كوستي وتمنى أن يوفق فريقه في الحصول على البطاقة الثانية المؤهلة للدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يحسم قمة الشباب ويفوز على المريخ بثنائية


حسم الهلال القمة المصغرة مع نده المريخ بهدفين نظيفين عصر اليوم على ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الأول من المرحلة الأخيرة لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم واحرز هدفي الهلال اطهر الطاهر ليضع الهلال أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويبقى المريخ من دون رصيد.. يذكر أن أطهر الطاهر كان شارك مع الفريق الأول للهلال في عدد من المباريات وأثبت جدارته مع الفريق الأول بالنادي الأزرق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هلال الفاشر يتأهل رسمياً للممتاز بتعادله مع البحارة 3/3 والسوكرتا يلعب السنترليق


خطف هلال الفاشر البطاقة الثانية المؤهلة للدوري الممتاز ليرافق الرابطة كوستي إلى الدوري الممتاز وذلك عقب تعادله مع مضيفه هلال الساحل بثلاثة اهداف لكل مساء اليوم على ملعب بورتسودان في ختام الجولة الأخيرة من المرحلة الأخيرة للدوري التأهيلي ورفع هلال الفاشر رصيده الى سبع نقاط فيما رفع هلال الساحل رصيده الى خمس نقاط وودع المسابقة.. وجاءت هذه النتيجة التعادلية في مصلحة حي العرب بورتسودان الذي فاز على مريخ كوستي عصر اليوم بهدفين لهدف ورفع رصيده الى ست نقاط ليخوض سنترليق الصعود للدرجة الممتازة مع صاحب المركز الثاني عشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز الذي يتحدد اسمه يوم الثلاثاء حيث تُقام ثلاث مباريات حاسمة تجمع الامل عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي والنيل الحصاحيصا واهلي مدني والنسور واهلي الخرطوم وسيحتل واحد من أندية الامل والنيل الحصاحيصا والنسور المركز الثاني عشر ليواجه حي العرب في السنترليق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب هلال الفاشر: صعدنا للممتاز رغم مرارات التحكيم

 قال ازهري عثمان الطاهر مدرب هلال الفاشر ان الفريق حقق انجاز كبير بالصعود للممتاز رغم ما تعرض له من ظلم تحكيمي في مباراة الرابطة بكوستي في افتتاح مباريات المرحلة الاخيرة، واكد ان اللاعبين قدروا المسئولية وقادوا الهلال الي تحقيق انجاز كبير، وقال انه يهدئ الصعود لهم ولجماهير الفريق التي ساندت اللاعبين في جميع مراحل التأهيلي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ٱكاديمية ماى سبورت تكرم الجنرال وجكسا

 ٱدى منتخب ٱكاديمية ماى دي سبورت تدريبا على ملعب الهلال قبل إنطلاقة مباراة الفريق الودية مع بري اليوم وقامت بتكريم صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني للفريق ومحمد عبد الرحمن وٱبو شامة مدير الكرة فيما إلتقى ٱشبال الأكاديمية بنجوم الهلال وإلتقطوا الصور التذكارية معهم وٱشاد الجنرال بفكرة الأكاديمية ووصفها بخطوة في الطريق الصحيح لتطوير كرة القدم السودانية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نيجيريا تقهر اثيوبيابثنائية وتبلغ المونديال للمرة الخامسة في تاريخها


 حجز المنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم أول مقاعد القارة الأفريقية في نهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل اثر فوزه الثمين 2/صفر على ضيفه الإثيوبي اليوم السبت في إياب الدور النهائي الحاسم بالتصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة للبطولة. وجدد المنتخب النيجيري "النسور الخضر" فوزه على المنتخب الإثيوبي وإن لم يحقق النتيجة الكبيرة المتوقعة في هذا اللقاء حيث كسر عناد الضيوف بهدفين سجلهما فيكتور موزيس من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 20 والبديل فيكتور أوبينا في الدقيقة82 .



 وبهذا ، حسم المنتخب النيجيري المواجهة مع نظيره الإثيوبي بالفوز 4/1 في مجموع المباراتين حيث سبق له الفوز على الفريق الإثيوبي 2/1 في عقر داره ذهابا. وحجز المنتخب النيجيري مقعده في النهائيات للمرة الثانية على التوالي والخامسة في تاريخه كما أصبح الفريق رقم 22 الذي يضمن المشاركة رسميا في مونديال 2014 بينما ستحسم الأيام الأربعة المقبلة المقاعد العشرة المتبقية في النهائيات ومنها أربعة مقاعد أخرى للقارة السمراء.



 ويأتي تأهل نسور نيجيريا لنهائيات المونديال بعد تسعة شهور فقط من فوز الفريق بلقب كأس أمم أفريقيا 2013 بجنوب أفريقيا. كالمتوقع ، بدأ المنتخب النيجيري المباراة بمحاولة لفرض أسلوبه وسيطرته على مجريات اللعب في المباراة. وكانت المحاولة الأولى على المرمى من النيجيري إيفي أمبروسي الذي وصلت إليه الكرة على حدود المنطقة في الدقيقة الثالثة وسددها قوية ولكن فوق العارضة بقليل.


 ورغم محاولات المنتخب الإثيوبي لمبادلة مضيفه الهجوم ، ظلت السيطرة لنسور نيجيريا في الدقائق التالية وكاد الفريق يحرز هدف التقدم في الدقيقة السابعة اثر رمية تماس لعبها أحمد موسى سريعا لتصل منها الكرة إلى فيكتور موزيس داخل منطقة الجزاء حيث هيأها لنفسه بهدوء وسددها لكن الحارس الإثيوبي تصدى لها ببراعة وأخرجها لركنية. توالت المحاولات النيجيرية في الدقائق التالية لكنها افتقدت للتركيز المطلوب في مواجهة الدفاع الإثيوبي المتكتل والمتحمس.


 وكانت أول محاولة هجومية حقيقية للمنتخب الإثيوبي في الدقيقة 13 ولكن صلاح الدين سعيد أنهى الهجمة بتسديد الكرة من زاوية صعبة لتذهب الكرة بعيدا عن المرمى. ووسط الضغط المتوالي من أصحاب الأرض ، حصل المنتخب النيجيري على ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 18 اثر لمسة يد على اللاعب أيناليم هايلو داخل منطقة الجزاء. وبعد احتجاجات من لاعبي إثيوبيا على احتساب هذه الضربة ، سدد موزيس الضربة على يسار الحارس محرزا هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 20 ولكنه نال إنذارا لخلع قميصه خلال الاحتفال بالهدف.


 وتوالت هجمات نيجيريا في الدقائق التالية لتعزيز النتيجة مع محاولات قليلة لإثيوبيا من أجل تحقيق التعادل وفشلت محاولة من اللاعب الإثيوبي شيميليس بيكيلي للحصول على ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 24 حيث سقط داخل المنطقة ولكن الحكم اشار باستمرار اللعب لعدم وجود خطأ. وبعد عدة محاولات إثيوبيية لم يكتب لها النجاح ، باغت النجم النيجيري موزيس الفريق الضيف بتسديدة صاروخية من خارج المنطقة في الدقيقة 30 ولكن الحارس الإثيوبي تصدى لها ببراعة. وفي الدقيقة التالية ، لعب أوجيني أونازي كرة عرضية رائعة من الناحية اليمنى وانقض عليها براون إيديي بضربة رأس وهو في حلق المرمى لكن الكرة ذهبت خارج القائم لتضيع فرصة ذهبية من أصحاب الأرض.


 وهدأ إيقاع اللعب في الربع ساعة الأخير من الشوط الأول وانحصر في وسط الملعب معظم الوقت وغابت الخطورة على المرميين باستثناء الهجمة التي قادها أحمد موسى في الدقيقة 43 وتدخل الدفاع في الوقت المناسب لإبعاد الكرة من أمامه لكنها تهيأت أمام أونازي الذي سدد كرة صاروخية بيسراه من خارج المنطقة تصده لها الحارس وتهيأت أمام إيمانويل إيمينيكي الذي أطاح بها بعيدا بغرابة شديدة لينتهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي.



 ولم يتغير الحال كثيرا في الشوط الثاني من المباراة حيث واصل الفريق النيجيري محاولاته الهجومية ولكنها افتقدت للتركيز فلم يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المرمى الإثيوبي. واضطر الحارس النيجيري فينسنت إينياما التقدم كثيرا داخل منطقة جزاء فريقه لقطع الكرة من أمام بيكيلي في هجمة مباغتة سريعة لإثيوبيا كما تقدم الحارس الإثيوبي داخل منطقة الجزاء لقطع الكرة من أمام إيمينيكي اثر هجمة سريعة لنيجيريا في الدقيقة61 .



 وعاند الحظ إيمينيكي في أكثر من فرصة أخرى خلال الدقائق التالية وسط هجوم متبادل بين الفريقين. ونال صلاح الدين سعيد إنذارا في الدقيقة 70 عندما سقط داخل منطقة جزاء نيجيريا مطالبا بضربة جزاء رغم عدم وجود خطأ ضده. وبينما توقعت الجماهير أن تنتهي المباراة بهدف وحيد لنيجيريا ، فوجئ الجميع بالهدف الرائع الذي سجله البديل فيكتور أوبينا في الدقيقة 82 بعد ثلاث دقائق فقط من نزوله بديلا لموزيس.


 وجاء الهدف من ضربة حرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء سددها أوبينا ببراعة فائقة على يسار الحارس الإثيوبي الذي لم يستطع التصدي لها رغم قربه منها. ولم تشهد الدقائق المتبقية من المباراة أي جديد لينتهي اللقاء بالفوز الثمين للمنتخب النيجيري وتأهله بجدارة للنهائيات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(إتحاد الدمازين) : الإستاد جاهز لإستقبال مباراة القمة الآن ولا صحة لتأجيلها

كشف أنه يسع لـ (15000) متفرج
قطع إتحاد الدمازين لكرة القدم عن جاهزية (الإستاد) لإستقبال مباراة نهائي كأس السودان بين الهلال والمريخ يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الحالي نافياً الأحاديث التي تروج لتأجيل المباراة لبعض الإصلاحات في (الإستاد) . وقال هشام يوسف سكرتير الإتحاد لـ(كفر ووتر) أن الملعب أصبح جاهزاً بنسبة تفوق الـ(90%) وما تبقى سيتنتهي بإذن الله قريباً , وقال إن الأحاديث التي تروج لتأجيل المباراة لا أساس لها من الصحة لأن الملعب الذي يسع لـ (15) ألف متفرج جاهز الآن لإستقبال المباراة اليوم و ما تبقى من العمل لا يؤثر على عدم إقامتها .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير حبيبنا محمد النادر
ما شاء الله عليك ابداع ونشاط صباحي فايت الحد
ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدافع المريخ الايفواري ينفي التفاوض مع الهلال ويقول انا ابن المريخ وارغب فى الاستمرار مع الاحمر


نفى الإيفواري باسكال واوا مدافع المريخ الهمس الدائر في الصحف عن دخوله في مفاوضات مع الهلال من أجل التوقيع له في ديسمبر المقبل بعد نهاية عقده مع المريخ وقال باسكال في تصريحات لصحيفة الصدى قال فيها: لم ولن أتفاوض مع الهلال، أنا ابن المريخ، أحب المريخ، وأتشرف باللعب بصفوفه، وأعتبره بيتي، ولا يمكن أن ألعب للند التقليدي له، كل ما يقال عن دخولي في مفاوضات مع الأزرق غير صحيح، والأيام ستثبت ذلك وأضاف باسكال: صحيح عقدي ينتهي مع المريخ في نهاية الموسم، ولكني أريد الاستمرار في القلعة الحمراء، أعتقد أن المريخ نادٍ جيد بالنسبة لي، لعبت له لثلاث سنوات، وحققت البطولات وأريد تحقيق المزيد معه، وأكد باسكال أن جمال الوالي أكد له منذ منتصف العام أن المريخ يرغب في تجديد تعاقده وأضاف: أنا حالياً أنتظر جمال الوالي لوضع النقاط على الحروف، والاتفاق على تجديد التعاقد، وقد رفضت عروضاً من ليبيا والخليج لأني التزمت لجمال الوالي بالتجديد للمريخ، ما زلت عند التزامي، واختتم باسكال تصريحاته بالتأكيد على أنه لم يتحدث مع المريخ في أي أمور مالية حتى لا هو ولا وكيله النيجيري صامويل، مبيناً أنهما ينتظران جلسة مع جمال الوالي عقب نهاية الموسم للاتفاق على كافة التفاصيل، وتمنى باسكال أن يتوج بالدوري والكأس مع المريخ في نهاية الموسم الحالي


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وزير الزراعة يقدم دعماً لاستاد الدمازين بمبلغ مائة مليون


عقدت اللجنة المنظمة لنهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين اجتماعاً برئاسة صديق عثمان رئيس اللجنة ووزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية النيل الأزرق وناقش الاجتماع كيفية استقبال بعثتي الهلال والمريخ وضيوف الشرف والوفود الإعلامية واستمعت إلى تقرير مفصّل عن اكتمال جاهزية الثكنات والفنادق لاستقبال ضيوف الولاية وأكد صبري خليفة مقرر اللجنة المنظمة في حديثه للصدى أنهم أكملوا كل الترتيبات اللازمة لاستقبال هذا الحدث الكبير مبيناً أن اللجنة تسلمت دعماً مالياً من مختلف الجهات من ضمنها وزارة الزراعة مُمثلة في الوزير المتعافي الذي تبرع بمبلغ مائة مليون ودعم من وزارة الداخلية بمبلغ 30 مليوناً وبعض التبرعات من رجال الأعمال ونقل صبري خليفة إشادة اللجنة بمجهودات الفريق بكري حسن صالح وزير رئاسة الجمهورية ودوره المقدر في دعم اللجنة وتوزيع الخطابات على المؤسسات الحكومية من أجل تقديم الدعم اللازم للدمازين لاستضافة مباراة القمة في نهائي كأس السودان.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ابوشامة:نفضل ان تلعب مباراتى الهلال والنمور والمريخ والسلاطين فى وقت واحد

قال محمد عبد القيوم أبو شامة مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال إنهم بصدد تقديم طلب للاتحاد العام بخصوص جدولة مباراتي الهلال وأهلي شندي والمريخ ومريخ الفاشر في توقيت واحد وأوضح أبو شامة أنهم سيقدمون الطلب اليوم وأشاد مدير الكرة بالهلال بالتجربة أمام بري مؤكداً أنها كانت مفيدة للفرقة الزرقاء مبيناً أن الاستعدادات ستتواصل حتى موعد مباراة أهلي شندي وسيدخل الفريق في معسكر مقفول حتى موعد مباراة نهائي كأس السودان أمام المريخ بالدمازين.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الجزائري زكري نور الدين ل: لن أشكو الأهلي شندي للفيفا ولكنني أطالب الإتحاد السوداني بالإنصاف

هنأ الجزائري زكري نور الدين المدير الفني الحالي لفريق الرائد السعودي فريقه السابق الأهلي شندي السوداني بالفوز بالترتيب الثالث بالدوري الممتاز السوداني قبل مرحلتين من نهايته, ولكن قال في إتصاله ب"" مساء اليوم أنه لن يشكو النادي السوداني للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" لإعتبارات كثيرة.


وقال زكري الذي خاض مع الأهلي شندي 11 مباريات ناجحة بالدوري الممتاز السوداني هذا الموسم وحقق فيها الفوز على كبار البطولة: أولا أتقدم بالتهنئة الحارة لفريق الاهلي شندي على تحقيق الترتيب الثالث بصورة مريحة, وأهنئ زميلي ومدربه الحالي السوداني الفاتح النَّقَر على الإستمرار بالفريق بنجاح, وحقيقة بذلت مجهودا كبيرا جدا لصناعة شخصية فنية للفريق أرى فيه بصمتي التدريبية وقد نجحت في هذا الأمر بتوفيق الله, وقد كان وراء نجاح فترتي فترة الإعداد السليمة التي راعيت فيها جوانب علمية عميقة تجنب اللاعبين الوقوع في الإصابات أثناء الموسم وقد كان هذا ظاهرا بحالة اللاعبين البدنية هذا الموسم, وأتمنى الإحتفال مع الفريق بالترتيب الثالث لو إتصل بي رئيس النادي أو راعيه فلا مانع من الوصول للسودان والإحتفال معهم, هذا جانب, الجانب الآخر أنا لن أتقدم بشكوى ضد الأهلي شندي لدى "فيفا" لأننا كجزائريين نضع إعتبارا خاصة لعلاقاتنا بالشعب السوداني, ولكنني أرى أن إتحاد الكرة السوداني تفاعس في الحكم على مستحقاتي المالية بطرف الأهلي شندي وهي مرتبات لعدة اشهر وهي نتاج عرق وعمل ورزق لأبنائي فأتمنى من الإتحاد السوداني الإنصاف والعدالة, وأتمنى التوفيق للأهلي شندي.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*..كروجر يتابع مباراة الديربي الهلال والمريخ

شهدت مباراة دوري الشباب بين المريخ والهلال حضور الجهاز الفني للفريق الاول بقيادة المدرب الالماني كروجر ومواطنه مدرب الحراس كاستن والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين (ابرهومه ) وخسر فريق شباب المريخ امام شباب الهلال فى دوري الشباب للموسم الحالي 2013 , فى مباراة الجولة الاولي للمرحلة النهائية بنتيجة 2-صفر فى المباراة التى لعبت بدار الرياضة بام درمان
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ساحل العاج يتأهل إلى المونديال بتعادل صعب أمام السنغال العنيد



تصفيات كأس العالم – أفريقيامنتخب الفيلة يتعادل أمام الأسود السنغالية ويصعد إلى كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل بفضل مباراة الذهاب.





الرباط - لحق أفيال كوت ديفوار بقافلة المتأهلين إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2014 لكرة القدم إثر تعادل المنتخب الإيفواري 1/1 مع نظيره السنغالي السبت في إياب الدور النهائي الحاسم من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة للنهائيات.

وسبق للمنتخب الإيفواري (الأفيال) أن فاز 3/1 على ملعبه ذهابا في تشرين أول/أكتوبر الماضي ليفوز 4/2 في مجموع المباراتين ويحجز مكانه في النهائيات للمرة الثالثة على التوالي وهي الثالثة أيضا في تاريخه.

وبهذا، حجز المنتخب الإيفواري المقعد الثاني لأفريقيا في المونديال البرازيلي بعدما سبقه المنتخب النيجيري في وقت سابق على حساب إثيوبيا.

وأصبح المنتخب الإيفواري الفريق رقم 23 الذي يضمن المشاركة في النهائيات العام المقبل وتبقى تسعة مراكز تحسم على مدار الأيام الأربعة المقبلة.

وخاض الفريقان مباراة اليوم على ملعب "مركب محمد الخامس" في مدينة الدار البيضاء المغربية بسبب العقوبة المفروضة على المنتخب السنغالي أحداث الشغب التي شهدتها مباراة سابقة بين الفريقين في داكار خلال تشرين أول/أكتوبر 2012 ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2013 .

وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ثم سجل البديل موسى سو هدف التقدم للسنغال من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 77 تسبب فيها النجم الإيفواري المخضرم ديدييه دروغبا وأحرز سالومون كالو هدف التعادل للأفيال في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة.

وافتقد الفرنسي صبري لموشي المدير الفني للمنتخب الإيفواري في المباراة جهود مدافعه بوكا آرتور مدافع شتوتغارت الألماني وسياكا تيني نجم مونبلييه الفرنسي للإصابات وشيخ تيوتي نجم نيوكاسل الإنجليزي للإيقاف وعانى الفريق في الدفاع خلال الشوط الثاني الذي سيطر المنتخب السنغالي على معظم فتراته ولكن عانده الحظ بشكل كبير.

وبدأت المباراة بنشاط هجومي واصح لكل من الفريقين وخاصة من المنتخب الإيفواري بفضل التحركات الرائعة للمهاجم الخطير جيرفينهو والتي أزعجت الدفاع السنغالي كثيرا.

ورغم هذا، كان الحذر الدفاعي من الفريقين هو سيد الموقف حيث نجح في إبعاد الخطورة عن المرميين في الدقائق الأولى.

وسدد كوفي ندري روماريك ضربة حرة من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة التاسعة ولكن تسديدته القوية افتقدت الدقة وذهبت الكرة عاليا فوق المرمى السنغالي.

شعر المنتخب السنغالي بحرج موقفه وبدأ في الضغط الهجومي على الأفيال منذ الدقيقة العاشرة.

وتألق الحارس الإيفواري بوبكر باري والتقط الكرة القادمة من الضربة الركنية في الدقيقة 11 قبل رأس بابيس سيسيه.

وكاد أسود داكار يفتتحون التسجيل في الدقيقة 13 إثر هجمة خطيرة لعب منها ستيفان بادجي الكرة عرضية رائعة من الناحية اليمنى وقابلها دام نداي بضربة رأس أبعدها دروغبا بصعوبة قبل خط المرمى وتجددت الهجمة للسنغال ووصلت الكرة إلى إدريسا غاي الذي سددها صاروخية من خارج المنطقة لتمر بجوار القائم مباشرة على يسار الحارس الإيفواري.

وانتفض الفرنسي صبري لموشيه المدير الفني للأفيال بعد هذه الفرصة ليبدأ في تحذير لاعبيه وتوجيههم من خارج الخط.

ونال يايا توريه إنذارا في الدقيقة 15 لجذبه اللاعب السنغالي دام نداي من الخلف من أجل إيقاف هجمة خطيرة.

وسدد نداي ضربة حرة احتسبت للسنغال بجوار الراية الركنية وكاد يضع الكرة في المرمى لكن الحارس أبعدها بصعوبة من حلق المرمى.

ورد الأفيال في الدقيقة 22 بهجمة قادها دروغبا الذي مرر الكرة من الناحية اليمنى ولكن جيرفينهو لم يلحق بالكرة خلال مرورها أمام المرمى.

وأعاد الأفيال ترتيب أوراقهم وعادوا لمبادلة الأسود الهجمات في الدقائق التالية.

واضطر الحارس السنغالي للخروج من منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 24 لقطع هجمة إيفوارية خطيرة بعد تمريرة بينية رائعة من دروغبا الذي مال لصناعة اللعب أكثر منه للعب دور رأس الحربة.

ومر جيرفينهو من الدفاع السنغالي بمهارة فائقة في الدقيقة 31 ومرر الكرة عرضية من الناحية اليسرى ولكن زملاءه فشلوا في استغلالها جيدا.

ورد سيسيه بتسديدة مفاجئة من بين مدافعي الأفيال داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكن الكرة مرت بجوار القائم على يسار الحارس.

ونال جان جاك غوسو إنذارا في الدقيقة 35 للخشونة مع السنغالي بابا سواريه.

وتوترت أعصاب الفريقين اثر كرة مشتركة والتحام بين دروجبا وساديو ماني في الدقيقة 36 وتدخل من الحارس السنغالي لمعاتبة دروغبا على ادعاء تعرضه للضرب ولكن الحكم تدخل سريعا وحذر الحارس لتنتهي المشكلة ويستأنف اللعب.

وعاند الحظ المنتخب السنغالي في الدقيقة 40 لتضيع منه فرصتان متتاليتان داخل منطقة جزاء الأفيال.

وواصل الفريقان تبادل الهجمات في الدقائق الأخيرة من هذا الشوط دون أن ينجح أي منهما في هز الشباك لينتهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي الذي اقترب بالأفيال خطوة جديدة من المونديال.

واستأنف الفريقان الهجمات في الشوط الثاني وأهدر سيسيه فرصة ذهبية للتقدم للمنتخب السنغال يفي الدقيقة 48 إثر خطأ فادح من الدفاع الإيفواري لم يستغله سيسيه جيدا اثر تدخل من الحارس الإيفواري باري.

وتكررت الفرصة للسنغال في الدقيقة 53 وسط اهتزاز واضح في المنتخب الإيفواري ولكن الحظ عاند سيسيه مجددا وارتطمت الكرة بالدفاع لتضيع الفرصة.

وكاد المنتخب السنغالي يهز الشباك أخيرا إثر هجمة رائعة في الدقيقة 59 ولكن سليمان بابا مدافع الأفيال أبعد الكرة في اللحظة الأخيرة قبل سيسيه المتحفز أمام المرمى.

ونال جيرفينهو إنذارا في الدقيقة 62 لعرقلة بابي ديلوبودغي من الخلف.

واحتسب الحكم الجزائري جمال حيمودي، الذي أدار اللقاء، ضربة حرة للسنغال في الدقيقة 64 لعرقلة نداي على حدود قوس منطقة الجزاء وسددها اللاعب بنفسه ولكن إلى جوار المرمى قبل أن يخرج ليحل مكانه موسى سو.

وواصل أسود داكار ضغطهم الهجومي وتعددت الضربات الركنية لصالحهم ولكنهم اصطدموا ببسالة الدفاع الإيفواري.

وأسفر الضغط السنغالي عن ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 76 عندما أعاق دروجبا اللاعب ساديو ماني داخل منطقة الجزاء فلم يتردد حيمودي في احتساب ضربة جزاء لصالح السنغال.

وسدد البديل موسى سو الضربة بهدوء على يسار الحارس معلنا عن تقدم أسود التيرانجا بهدف في الدقيقة 77 لينعش آمال السنغال.

وكثف المنتخب السنغالي من هجومه في الدقائق التالية بحثا عن الهدف الثاني الذي يكفي الفريق للتأهل.

ووسط الضغط السنغالي المكثف ظهرت بعض المحاولات للأفيال، وتدخل الحارس السنغالي في الوقت المناسب وأمسك بالكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 83 ليحافظ على تقدم فريقه اثر هجمة إيفوارية خطيرة كما حرم الدفاع السنغالي دروجبا من الانفراد وأبعد الكرة من أمامه في اللحظة الأخيرة إثر هجمة مرتدة سريعة في الدقيقة 87 .

وبعدما أهدر المنتخب السنغالي أكثر من فرصة لتسجيل الهدف الثاني في الوقت بدل الضائع، استغل سالومون كالو هجمة مرتدة سريعة للأفيال وسجل منها هدف التعادل في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع ليطلق بعدها حيمودي صفارته معلنا نهاية اللقاء وتأهل الأفيال للمونديال.



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قطر تكشف عن تصميم أول ملاعب كأس العالم



اللجنة العليا لكاس العالم لكرة القدم قطر 2022 تكشف في مؤتمر صحافي السبت عن تصميم إستاد الوكرة.


كشفت اللجنة العليا لكاس العالم لكرة القدم قطر 2022 في مؤتمر صحافي السبت عن تصميم إستاد الوكرة، والذي يعتبر أول الملاعب المضيفة التي تكشفها قطر رسميا.

واكد حسن الذوادي الامين العام للجنة العليا المنظمة ان "إعلان اليوم يشكل الحلقة الأولى في سلسلة من الأحداث والمبادرات التي تتعلق بتنظيم كأس العالم خصوصا واننا ندخل مرحلة مبكرة من تنفيذ الوعود التي قطعناها على أنفسنا للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ولأسرة كرة القدم العالمية خلال مرحلة الملف".

وأضاف: "نحن فخورون بكشف ما نرى انه تصميم فريد للملعب والمنطقة المحيطة به والتي يمكن ان تخدم سكان المدينة وتكون نقطة استقطاب للأنشطة الاجتماعية المختلفة ليس لأهالي المدينة فحسب وانما لعموم سكان قطر خلال نهائيات كأس العالم 2022 والسنوات التي تليها.

كما ان هذا الملعب يعكس المكانة التي وصلتها بلادنا من منظور ثقافي كون الملعب يمثل تحفة جميلة وحديثة، والأهم من ذلك، انه يجسد التراث القطري من خلال تصميمه وشكله المستوحى من القوارب الشراعية التقليدية".

وأعلن الذوادي دخول ستة ملاعب مرحلة التصميم الأخيرة، وأشار أنه خلال عام 2014 سيتم الإعلان عن عدة مناقصات تشمل الأعمال الأولية لتجهيز المواقع، وأعمال الأساسات والركائز وتعيين المقاول الرئيس لخمسة من ملاعبنا، وفي نهاية العام المقبل، كل هذه الملاعب ستكون في مراحل مختلفة من الإنشاءات.

وأعلن ان ملاعب قطر لاستضافة كاس العالم ستكون جاهزة عام 2021 لاقامة مباريات كاس العالم للقارات وقبل انطلاق المونديال بعام كامل.

وشدد على التزام الشركات والمؤسسات بالمعايير الخاصة بالعمال وقال "ستكون جميع العقود التي تخص الملعب متماشية مع ميثاق العمال الخاص باللجنة العليا لقطر 2022، كما ان المعايير التي تم وضعها بالتشاور مع المنظمات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان تتكفل بتنفيذ أفضل الممارسات تماشيا مع رؤية الحكومة القطرية لجعل البطولة حافزاً هاماً لتحسين ظروف صحة وسلامة ورعاية العمال في قطر وسائر بلدان المنطقة".

وتبعد مدينة الوكرة نحو خمسة عشر كيلومتراً جنوب الدوحة وهي احدى المدن المرشحة لإستضافة مباريات كأس العالم 2022، وتعتبر من أهم المدن القطرية لكونها من أقدم الموانئ التجارية الاستراتيجية لقطر ولكونها أيضا إحدى البوابات الرئيسية لمدينة الدوحة براً وبحراً قديماً كما أنها تشتهر بتجارة اللؤلؤ وصيد الأسماك.

استاد الوكرة: حقائق وأرقام

سيكون ملعب الوكرة قادراً على استضافة دور المجموعات ودور الـ 16 وربع النهائي خلال نهائيات كأس العالم 2022.

سيتم استخدام خشب سفن الغوص التقليدية المعالج الذي يتميز بطول الأمد في تشييد بعض جوانب الملعب ليجسد الطابع التراثي البحري التي تشتهر به الوكرة.

تمتد الدعامات المستخدمة في بناء السقف على طول 230 مترا في جميع انحاء الملعب مما يضفي جمالية على الشكل ويجعله خال من الأعمدة ويوفر اطلالة رائعة من جميع المقاعد.

سيجد المتفرجون أجواء مريحة ودرجات حرارة معتدلة خارج الملعب في المناطق المغطاة تتراوح بين ما بين 30-32 درجة مئوية، وستغطي الأماكن العامة بحوالي 72 الف متر مربع.

سيستمتع اللاعبين والمتفرجون أجواء مريحة ودرجات حرارة معتدلة تصل الى 26 في المستطيل الأخضر، وإلى 24 درجة مئوية في المدرجات المظللة، وكل ذلك بفضل استخدام تصميم متكامل يشتمل تقنيات تبريد عالية الكفاءة.





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عبدالصمد : ﻻ أهتم باﻹستهداف وعلى من ينتقدونى التركيز على اﻹيجابيات فى المريخ 


خص نائب رئيس المريخ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان الزاوية بتصريحات مثيرة ردا على اﻹنتقادات التى ظلت له توجه نحوه فى الفترة اﻷخيرة قائﻼ" من ينتقدون يركزون على سفاسف اﻷمور ويتركون اﻹيجابيات الكثيرة فى المريخ" وواصل عبدالصمد هناك إستقرار تام فى النادى الﻼعبون يأخذون حوافزهم أول بأول وكذلك المرتبات تصرف بإنتظام إضافة لمرتبات وحوافز الجهاز الفنى وأوضح عبدالصمد أن كل ذلك إنعكس إيجابا على الفرقة الحمراء التى تتصدر الدورى وتسعد
الجماهير وأصبحت على بعد خطوة واحدة من اللقب.وطالب نائب رئيس المريخ بالتركيز على اﻻيجابيات وحالة اﻻستقرار بدﻻ عن اﻹستهداف عبر تسريب اﻷخبار غير الصحيحة.وأضاف عبدالصمد فى ختام تصريحاته أنه ﻻيعبأ كثيرا بما يثار وكل جهوده وطاقته مع فريق الكرة فى حصاد الموسم .


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• الهلال يكسب بري بهدف وحيد لمحمد عبدالرحمن 
• الحضري يحرم الهلال من انتصارات عريضة في بروفة الارسنال
• هلال الفاشر يتعادل ويتأهل للمتاز وحي العرب يغوز وينتظر السنترليق 
• الهلال يهزم المريخ في لقاء القمة المصغر بهدفي اطهر الطاهر وايمن
• عودة قوية لثنائي الهلال الشغيل وعلي النور
• الهلال يطالب باداء مباراتي الجولة الأخيرة في توقيت واحد 
• المريخ يحشد كل نجومة ويستأتف تمارينه بقوة لنهائي للممتاز والكأس

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 
صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• الهلال يحرج الاتحاد العام قبل الجولة الاخيرة
• الهلال يكسب تجربة بري بهدف جكسا وعودة قوية للشغيل
• الصغار علي خطي الكبار. .."علقة ساخنه" للمريخ من الهلال
• هلال الفاشر يكتب تاريخا جديدا ويصعد للممتاز
• مازدا يعلن اشراك محترف الدوري الروماني محمد عزالدين مع الصقور الجديان في سيكافا 
• رواد النادي الهلال يطالبون وزير الشباب بتفعيل الاتفاقية الرضائية
• هلال الملايين يرسم خارطة طريق الوصول الي النقطة61
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 
صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يهزم بري وينذر الارسنال ويهدد الاتحاد
• صعود هلال الفاشر للممتاز ..السوكرتا في السنترليق. . وشباب الهلال يتلاعبون بالمريخ 
•البرير يكشف اخطر الاسرار ويفضح المعارضين في مؤتمر صحفي 
• هاشم ملاح : وجهتي القادمة النائب العام ووزارة الشباب والرياضة
• الكاردينال يوافق علي تولي رئاسة الهلال عبر لجنة التسيير الهلالية
• الهلال يكسب تجربه بري بهدف جكسا الصغير ..والفريق يعسكر بالثلاثاء 
• الهلال لن يمنع اقطابه من مفاوضة اللاعبين ..مجلس الهلال ملتزم بالاتفاقية الوزير
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 
صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 

• هلالنا مولع نار ...ضرب الوصيف كبار صغار 
• الهلال يحتج علي البرمجة ..يكسب بري بهدف محمد عبد الرحمن ..ويتاهب للارسنال 
• هلال الفاشر يتعادل مع هلال الساحل 3-3ويحجز مقعدة في الممتاز
• الازرق يؤدي بروفته الرئيسية اليوم تأهبا للنمور
• رئيس الهلال يهنئ هلال الفاشر بالصعود للممتاز
• الاسياد بكسبون برهي بري ..معاناة في البدايه سيدي بيه يتعرض للعنف الزائد وتحركات مزعجة لخليفة
• الجنرال يطالب المالي عمر سيدي بيه بالهدوء داخل ارضية الملعب وعدم مقابلة قرارات الحكم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

عبدالصمد: ﻻ‌أهتم باﻹ‌ستهداف وعلى من ينتقدونى التركيز على اﻹ‌يجابيات فى المريخ
• نيجيريا تتأهل لنهائيات المونديال للمرة الخامسة في تاريخها بعد تأكيد الفوز على اثيوبيا
• افيال كوت ديفوار يخطفون التعادل من اسود السنغال ويتأهلون للمرة الثالثة على التوالي للمونديال
• رونالدو يغيب عن حفل الكرة الذهبية احتجاجاً على الانحياز لميسي وريبيري
• جراحه ناجحة لسامي خضيرة في الرباط الصليبي بالركبة وريال مدريد يفقد جهوده حتى نهاية الموسم
• ريال مدريد يستعد للحصول على مليوني دولار الذي سيتقاضاه من الفيفا قيمة التعويص من إصابة خضيرة 
• مدافع ريال راموس : ربما يكون رونالدو الآن أفضل من ميسي
• مانشستر يونايتد يقترب من حسم صفقة باينز مقابل 24 مليون دولار
• الإصابة تبعد جونز عن منتخب انجلترا في مباراة المانيا الودية
• جاريث بيل : رونالدو أفضل لاعب في العالم .. وأستمتع باللعب إلى جواره
• برشلونة يسعى للتعاقد مع مهاجم .. وليفاندوفسكي واجويرو أبر المرشحين
• مارتينو مدرب برشلونة برشح الألماني كلوزه للإنضمام للفريق الكتالوني
• مدافع المنتخب البرازيلي داني الفيش يغيب عن لقاء هندوراس وقد يلعب أمام تشيلي
• مدرب الارسنال فينجر : سعيد بالتمديد لتشيسني .. وأؤمن بأنه حارس موهوب
• آلام عضلية تعفي رونالدو وبيبي من مران المنتخب البرتغالي
• البرتغالي فيجو : ديل بوسكي لم يكن مطلوباً بعد رحيلة عن ريال مدريد وأتوقع عودته للميرينجي
• سكولاري : المنتخب البرازيلي أصبح على قدم المساواة مع أسبانيا
• سكولاري : انتقال نيمار إلى برشلونة كان قراراً صحيحاً والبرازيل ستسفاد من ذلك في المونديال
• الحارس الايفواري باري : التأهل للمونديال هدية للمرحوم والدي
• إنزو فيريرو : إصابة ميسي عادية .. وسيعود ليكون الأفضل إذا لم يضغطوا عليه
• أفضل ناشئي في العالم تحت رادار مانشستر يونايتد وارسنال
• النجم الايطالي بيرلو يفتح الباب أمام أندية انجلترا الراغبة في ضمه
• لاعبون سابقون يشهرون الكارت الأحمر للمنتخب الفرنسي بعد الخسارة أمام اوكرانيا
• رونالدو : الفوز بهدف على السويد افضل من التعادل .. وستتأهل للمونديال
• تشافي : برشلونة وميسي رقم 1 في العالم
• ايتو يثير الجدل في معسكر الكاميرون .. والمدرب فينكه يصف لاعب تشيلسي بالطفل
• ماسكيرانو : يجب على ميسي ان يكون أكثر شخص اناني في العالم بهذا التوقيت
• بنزيمة رغم الهزيمة : نحن أفضل من أوكرانيا .. والتأهل ليس مستحيلا
• ديشامب يعترف : النتيجة سيئة وأوكرانيا أقرب للتأهل إلى المونديال
• الشرطة الجزائرية تنفي سقوطقتلى خلال عملية بيع تذاكر مباراة الجزائر وبوركينا فاسو
• الحكومة التونسية تقرر رحلة إضافية إلى ياوندي لدعم نسور قرطاج أمام الكاميرون
• المنتخب السعودي يصل الصين استعدادا لمواجهة منتخبها في تصفيات كأس آسيا
• لجنة الاحتراف بالاتحاد السعودي تعلن عن 140 شكوى من لاعبين ضد الأندية والاتحاد في المقدمة
• الحكومة التونسية تقرر رحلة إضافية إلى ياوندي لدعم نسور قرطاج أمام الكاميرون 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

..كروجر يتابع مباراة الديربي الهلال والمريخ

شهدت مباراة دوري الشباب بين المريخ والهلال حضور الجهاز الفني للفريق الاول بقيادة المدرب الالماني كروجر ومواطنه مدرب الحراس كاستن والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين (ابرهومه ) وخسر فريق شباب المريخ امام شباب الهلال فى دوري الشباب للموسم الحالي 2013 , فى مباراة الجولة الاولي للمرحلة النهائية بنتيجة 2-صفر فى المباراة التى لعبت بدار الرياضة بام درمان








كجيتوه و قعدتوا !!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الروعة و الجمال هما محمد النادر و أبوالبنات . . . يديكم العافية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الزعيم


 ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ: ﻻ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻟﻠﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺍﻻﻭﻟﻮﻳﺔ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺪﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ
 ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ.. ﻭﻓﻴﺼﻞ
 ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ
 ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻭﻟﻲ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ..
 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.. ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺣﺪ ﻭﺍﻻﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ
 ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻡ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﻣﻼﺡ ..
 ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
 ﻟﺮﺍﺟﻲ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الهدف

كلتشي: 12 يوما تبقت في عقدي والمريخ لم يفاوضني للتجديد
 عبدالصمد: لا خلافات بيني والفريق طارق .. مازدا: لن اقود الصقور في سيكافا .. ملكية مدرباً عاما
 المريخ يخيب امل جماهيره ويتعثر امام الهلال في بطولة الشباب .. و.. كروجر يشاهد (قمة) الشباب ويجتمع ببثلاثي الفريق
 ابوعنجة: لا داعي للقلق والهزيمة امام الهلال ليست نهاية المطاف.. المريخ يستأنف تحضيراتة للسلاطين مساء امس
 المريخ يكسب الهلال في ديربي السلة .. وهلال الفاشر يرافق الرابطة كوستي للممتاز وحي العرب ينتظر السنترليق
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 
(اليوم التالي)
يتدرب علي ملعبه مساء اليوم:
الهلال يكثف المناورات التدريبية لمواجهة الارسنال الدورية
 المريخ يتدرب بقوة وكروجر يجتمع بهيثم مصطفي .. اطهر الطاهر يقود شباب الهلال للفوز علي المريخ بثنائية
 سكرتير الرومان: سنلعب مباراة الخرطوم بلا ضغوط .. برهان ينفي هروبه من تدريب الاكسبريس
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

(السوداني)
فيصل موسي يتدرب منفردا
 المريخ يوالي تحضيراتة ويؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي للسلاطين اليوم
 الهلال يوالي التدريبات تأهباً لمنازلة الارسنال بالاربعاء .. مازدا يعلن مشاركة محترف الدوري الروماني مع الصقور قي سيكافا
 بتعادله مع البحارة: هلال السلاطين الدوري الممتاز رسميا.. الفهود تستعد للاسود بأم كويع
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

 أخر لحظة)
بعد اجتماع ناجح للجنة المكلفة
 انتزاع موافقة الحاج عطا المنان لرئاسة الهلال
 علاء الدين يوسف لقب الممتاز هديتنا لجماهير المريخ
 الهلال يرفع درجة تحضيراتة للاهلي شندي.. هلال الفاشر يفرض التعادل علي الساحلي يصعد للدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الروعة و الجمال هما محمد النادر و أبوالبنات . . . يديكم العافية



الروعة والجمال هو وجودك هنا حبيبنا الحوشابي
تسلم
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*مشكورررررر أبو البنات على المجهود :::::

طلب خاص :-
 كرماً وليس أمراً قدم لنا عرض صحف المريخ أولاً قبل الصحف الفارغة المضمون .. التى تصيبنا بالغثيان من الصباح .... عشان نقرأ صحفنا ونترك الباقي الذي لا يغني ولا يثمن من جوع ..رجاءً حبيبنا العزيز ...
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

مشكورررررر أبو البنات على المجهود :::::

طلب خاص :-
 كرماً وليس أمراً قدم لنا عرض صحف المريخ أولاً قبل الصحف الفارغة المضمون .. التى تصيبنا بالغثيان من الصباح .... عشان نقرأ صحفنا ونترك الباقي الذي لا يغني ولا يثمن من جوع ..رجاءً حبيبنا العزيز ...



المشكلة حبيبنا العكادي انو صحفهم هي البتظهر اولا
لكن عشان خاطرك حبيبنا ننتظر احدي ما صحفنا تظهر وننزلها وبعدين ننزل صحفهم
تأمر ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اليوم.. تونس والكاميرون يتصارعان على بطاقة التأهل للمونديال




يحل المنتخب التونسي اليوم الأحد، ضيفا على منتخب الكاميرون، في إياب الدور الفاصل المؤهل لمونديال البرازيل 2014، في لقاء يقام على ملعب «أومنيسبورت أحمدو أحيجو» بالعاصمة الكاميرونية ياوندي.

ويبحث منتخب نسور قرطاج بقيادة مدربه الهولندي رود كرول، عن تحقيق الفوز بأي نتيجة من أجل خطف بطاقة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم، خاصة بعد المستوي الكبير الذي قدمه اللاعبون في مباراة الذهاب، التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف.

ويعول «كرول» على تألق مهاجمي تونس أمين الشرميطي، وصابر خليفة، وخبرة المدافعين التي تتمثل في كريم حقي، ووليد الهشري، ومن خلفهم الحارس معز بن شريفية.

في المقابل يبحث قائد أسود الكاميرون صامويل إيتو، مهاجم فريق تشيلسي الإنجليزي، عن التأهل للمونديال، ليكون حسن ختام مشواره الدولي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثنائي الروعة والابداع محمد النادر وابو البنات
حقيقة كل يوم ابداع والق وجمال جديد يشبه المريخ السعيد 
شكرا لكما 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين محمد النادر وابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الصدى


الهلال يتفوق على المريخ فى الشباب..والأحمر يقهر الأزرق فى السلة
هلال الفاشر يصعد الى الممتاز..باسكال ينفى تفاوضه مع الهلال.. والزعيم يكثف تحضيراته للسلاطين

المريخ يكثف تحضيراته للسلاطين ويتدرب بالقلعة الحمراء أمس
كروجر يساند الشباب
الهلال يقهر المريخ بثنائية..أطهر وأيمن فى قمة الشباب
باسكال:لم ولن أتفاوض مع الهلال,,وجاهز لتجديد تعاقدى مع الأحمر
سليمانى يقترب من التوقيع لفيتالو أو أنتر أستار البورندى
أبوشامة:نطالب بأقامة مباراتنا والمريخ فى توقيت واحد
عبد الصمد:لا أهتم بأستهدافى وعلى من ينتقدوننى التركيز على الأيجابيات فى المريخ
الدمازين تستعد لأستقبال العملاقين
المتعافى يدعم اللجنة المنظمة بمائة الف و30 الف من وزارة الداخلية
فوز وتعادل فى التأهيلى
هلال الفاشر يتعادل مع البحارة ويتأهل للممتاز..وحى العرب يقهر مريخ كوستى ويلعب السنترليق
أديس يشارك وأوكيرى على دكة البدلاء
نيجيريا تتأهل للنهائيات للمرة الخامسة فى تاريخها بعد تأكيد الفوز على أثيوبيا
سلة المريخ تهزم الهلال
مؤتمر صحفى لأدارة الهلال
الأزرق يكسب برى بهدف ودياً

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
درر حمراء /// ود إبراهيم 

الناس في شنو يا ابوشيبة 

اقل من ثلاثه ايام فقط تفصل المريخ عن بطولة الدوري الممتاز بلقائه مع مريخ الفاشر فإما ان يكسب المريخ ويفوز بالدوري وإما ان يتعثر فيهدي اللقب للهلال والمريخ يحتاج إلي وقفة جماهيره في مباراته الختامية حتي يتوج بلقب الدوري الذي تعب من اجله كثيرآ ورغم ذلك بعض الإعلامين مهمومون بقضايآ إنصرافية فلا يعقل ان يكون المريخ مواجه بمباراة مصيرية ومهمة جدآ في ختام الدوري وبعض الصحفيين يتحدثون عن التسجيلات والمحترفين وغيرها من المواضيع الأخري .
المتابع لأعمدة الصحفيين نجد معظمها تتحدث عن تسجيلات المحترفين في وقت يحتاج فيه المريخ إلي وقغة كل انصارة وهذه هي مهمة الصحفيين المريخاب الذين يفترض ان يعملو علي تهيئة الجمهور ودعوته لتشجيع الزعيم في المباراة المصيرية في ختام الدوري فالحديث عن التسجيلات سابق لأوانه وايضآ هنالك مدرب مسئول عن هذا الملف فبالتالي يفترض ان يكون همنا الأول هذه الأيام هو كيفية دعم الأحمر حتي يحقق لقبي الدوري والكأس .
طالعت عمود الأستاذ مامون ابوشيبة بالامس والذي خصصه كاملآ لإلغاء اللوم علي مجلس المريخ لمجرد ان المجلس اوكل ملف التسجيلات للمدرب كروجر حيث قال ابوشيبة ان كروجر حديث عهد بالمريخ ولا يمكن ان يمسك بملف التسجيلات إلا بعد نهاية الموسم القادم حتي يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الأحمر ولاعبيه ولا ادري من قال لأبوشيبة ان كروجر لا يعرف الأحمر ولو كان لا يعرف الأحمر لرأينا المريخ الآن ينافس علي المركز الرابع مع الخرطوم وأهلي عطبرة .
يا ابوشيبة هذا ليس وقت الموضوع الذي تحدثت عنه ونرجوك رجاءآ خاصآ ان تترك هذه المواضيع حتي ينتهي الموسم وانا شخصيآ لا اري غضاضة في ترك التسجيلات لكروجر .
منذ ان تولي كروجر التدريب في المريخ تعثر في مباراة واحدة فقط وهي مباراة الهلال وفاز في جميع مبارياته الأخري لذلك يا ابوشيبة اترك المواضيع الهائفة هذه وركز علي شحذ همم الأنصار حتي يشجعو الزعيم في ما تبقي من الموسم وبعد نهايته تحدث كما تشاء .
الزعيم مقبل علي مباراة شعاره فيها يكون او لا يكون وحتي يتحقق المبتغي من المفترض ان يتناسي الجميع الخلافات والأراء الإنهزامية والسالبة في الفترة الحالية ويكون كل همهم تشجيع المريخ والوقوف إلي جانب لاعبيه حتي يحققو بطولة الدورى والكاس وبعد ذلك لكل حادث حديث رغم أننا نرفض التدخل في الشئوون الإدارية والفنية وان يلتزم كل فرد بعمله فقط .
هذه دعوة إلي كل مشجع او صحفي او إداري مهموم بالمريخ ويعمل علي مصلحة المريخ ان يترك كل خلافاته وارائه جانبآ ويتفرغ لخدمة الكيان حتي نحقق الفوز بكأس بالدوري ومن بعده كأس السودان .
بدلآ من مهاجمة كروجر لابد لنا ان نشيد بما قدمه للمريخ في الثلاثه اشهر التي قضاها في تدريب الأحمر ونقف بجانبه حتي يحقق المزيد .

درر متفرقه 

* مدرب قاد فريقه في إثني عشر مباراة وفاز معه في احد عشر مباراة وخسر مباراة واحده فقط وعرف كيف يوظف لاعبيه ونفض الغبار عن ابرز النجوم وبعرف كيف يدير شوط المدربين بإقتدار ورغم ذلك يقول ابو شيبة انه لا يعرف لاعبيه .
* قال ابوشيبة ان مجلس المريخ من المفترض ان لا يسلم كروجر ملف التسجيلات إلا بنهاية موسم 2014 لأنه يكون قد عرف لاعبيه جيدآ .
* هل يعقل ان المدرب يحتاج إلي موسمين حتي يعرف قدرات لاعبيه 
* في اوروبا المدرب يختار لاعبيه حتي قبل ان يوقع العقد ورأينا في ريال مدريد ان المدرب انشيلوتي بمجرد وصوله بأيام فقط إستغني عن هغواين وكاليخون والبيول ومسعود اوزيل وسجل إيسكو وخيسي وكرفاخال ايارامندي فهل لم يكن انشيلوتي يعرف مقدراتهم .
* هذا ليس وقت التسجيلات والمدرب فهذا وقت الحصاد ووقت التكاتف
* انا متأكد ان الكثيرين من قراء هذا العمود سيهاجمونني لأني تحدثت عن ابوشيبة بهذه الطريقة ولكن اطلب من كل واحد منكم ان يقرأ عموده بالأمس حتي يري ما وصلت إليه كتابات ابوشيبة فقد إتهم كروجر بأنه مغرور وانه يكره النيجيري كلتشي لذلك اخرجه في المباراة الماضية وانه لايحبه ولا يحتفل معه بإهدافه لانه يكرهه وقال بأن كروجر لم يخرج كلتشي في مباراة اهلي مدني لانه مصاب ولكن اخرجه لأن دفاع الأهلي كان (فته)قائلآ انه ادخل محمد موسي حتي يهزم جمهور المريخ بمحمد موسي وكتب ما يلي ( كروجر خجلان من جمهور المريخ بسبب براعة كلتشي ولذلك نجده لا ينفعل مع اهداف كلتشي وإذا احرز محمد موسي هدفآ يفرح كروجر ويقوم من مكانه فرحآ ) واتهم إداريي المريخ بأنهم لا يفهمون في شئون كرة القدم الفنية وان كروجر يعادي الباشا .
* لو كان كروجر يكره كلتشي إذن لماذا يشركه في المباريات .
* فقد ابوشيبة الكثير من محبيه بسبب تدخلاته الفنية والإدارية 
* منذ ان.عرفت ابوشيبة لم اقرأ له عمود فيه إشادات بالمريخ او بلاعب سوي الباشا وكلتشي وضفر .
* نتمني ان يرتفع الحضور الجماهيري في مباراة الحسم امام السلاطين .ونتمني عدم الإستهتار بمريخ الفاشر .
* الكثيرين تحدثو عن ان السلاطين سيبيعون النقاط للمريخ الأب لذلك سيحاول محسن سيد بكل ما اوتي من قوة لنفي ذلك الإعتقاد وذلك عن طريق هزيمة المريخ او التعادل معه علي اسوأ الفروض .
* يملك محسن سيد نجوم كبار في تشكيلته امثال هدافه ديفيد واليوغندي كاباغامبي ومحمد جياد ومحمد الجيلي .
* رغم انهم خسرو من اهلي شندي برباعية ولكن ذلك لا ينفي حقيقة ان ابناء محسن سيد سيقفون بكل قوة امام المريخ .
* ايضآ من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلي قتال لاعبي مريخ الفاشر ان موسم التسجيلات قد إقترب وبالتالي كل لاعب يحاول ان يظهر نفسه للقمة ولذلك سيؤدي بقوة امام المريخ حتي يلفت الأنظار إليه
* المريخ سيستعيد هيثم وباسكال في مباراته القادمة وهذه ستساهم في قوة المريخ 
* نتمني منح شارة القيادة للكابتن هيثم مصطفي تقديرآ لما قدمه من مجهود طوال الموسم وايضآ نتمني ان يكون النجم فيصل عجب متواجدآ حتي إذا فاز المريخ بالدوري إن شاء الله يرفع الكأس مع هيثم مصطفي
* ما اجمل منظر هيثم والعجب وهما ممسكان بكأس الدوري معآ وانصار الهلال يصابون بالشلل الضغط والسكري وامراض الطفولة السته .

آخر درة 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء





*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

المشكلة حبيبنا العكادي انو صحفهم هي البتظهر اولا
لكن عشان خاطرك حبيبنا ننتظر احدي ما صحفنا تظهر وننزلها وبعدين ننزل صحفهم
تأمر ياغالي



صباح جميل للغالين ابو البنات ومحمد النادر 
مني ليكم الف تحية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


باسكال : لا وقت للحديث عن المفاوضات .. والاولوية للمريخ
تنافس محتدم بين النجوم في تدريبات الزعيم لدخول التشكيلة الاساسية .. وفيصل موسي خارج حسابات الجنرال
شباب الاحمر يخسر اولي مباريات دور الستة بثنائية .. كروجر يتابع اللقاء ويجتمع بالثلاثي
المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للسلاطين
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم
تدريبات خاصة لراجي وفيصل خارج الحسابات
الجهاز الفني يجتمع بالثنائي
نفي دخوله في مفاوضات مع الهلال .. باسكال يطالب الاعلام بتحري دقة الاخبار
ابوجريشة يطالب الجماهير بالتوحد والالتفاف حول الفريق
شباب المريخ يخسر اولى مباريات دور الستة
كروجر يتابع مباراة الشباب ويجتمع بالثلاثي
حاتم محمد احمد : سنحقق في تدني مستوى فريق الشباب
الفاتح التوم يشكو هاشم ملاح
مريخ الروصيرص ينظم نفرة دعم الزعيم
شهد تنافسا كبيرا  بين اللاعبين .. المريخ يوالي تحضيراته للسلاطين بالقلعة الحمراء
كروجر يجتمع بسيدا وابراهومة يدعم اكرم معنويا وكاستن يهتم باللياقة
تدريبات خاصة لراجي وفيصل موسى يواصل التاهيل تحت اشراف العابدي ويفقد حظوظه في الظهور امام مريخ الفاشر
بدار الرياضة عصر امس .. شباب المريخ يكسبون الاداء ويخسرون النقاط امام الهلال
جندي نميري : الخسارة غير مقلقة وتنتظرنا مباريات مهمة
كاكوم : ديدا يتحمل مسئولية الهدف الثاني وسنعمل على معالجة الاخطاء
جماهير غفيرة تتابع المباراة
مدير الكرة السابق بالمريخ يدعو جماهير النادي للتوحد .. ابو جريشة : الاحمر لم يتوج حتى الان ويجب عدم النوم على العسل .. مباراة مريخ الفاشر مهمة ولابد من رفع شعار لاتهاون ولااستهتار وهذه رسالتي للاعبين
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم
كروجر يعالج اخطاء مباراة سيد الاتيام
الجنرال يخطط للظفر بالثنائية
الفريق يختتم تحضيراته غدا
الجوكر باسكال واوا يضع النقاط على الحروف .. قضيت فترة احترافية متميزة بالسودان ومرتاح في القلعة الحمراء .. كل ماجاء في الصحف بخصوص المفاوضات غير صحيح والاولوية للمريخ .. تركيزنا حاليا في الفوز بالدوري والمحافظة على الكاس ورهن اشارة المدرب للعب في اية خانة .. خصوصية الانتماء للاحمر ربطتني به عاطفيا وهتاف الجماهير باسمي يشعل الحماس في دواخلي .. انا مرتاح في القلعة الحمراء وكل نجوم المريخ اصدقائي .. اجيد اللعب بخانة الطرف الايمن ورهن اشارة المدرب للعب في اية خانة والاولوية للمريخ في كل شئ
6 اسباب تجعل كلتشي الاقرب للقب الهداف .. 1/ الخبرة . 2/ الحاسة التهديفية . 3/ نهاية عقد . 4/ عودة البرنس . 5/ خلل دفاعي . 6/ صعوبة مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي.
لعبة الاحتمالات امام السلاطين .. هل يشاهد الجمهور باسكال في مركز جديد ام يتحول لدكة البدلاء بامر علاء ؟
الاحتمال رقم 1 .. باسكال في المحور والطاهر ظهير وعلاء على الدكة
الاحتمال رقم 2 علاء في المحور والطاهر الحاج ظهير وباسكال احتياطيا
الاحتمال رقم 3 علاء في المحور وباسكال ظهير والطاهر على الدكة
الاحتمال رقم 4 باسكال في الدفاع وعلاء في المحور وعلي جعفر احتياطيا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في الشباب .. والاحمر يقهر الازرق في السلة
هلال الفاشر يصعد الى الممتاز .. باسكال ينفي تفاوضه مع الهلال .. والزعيم يكثف تحضيراته للسلاطين
المريخ يكثف تحضيرته للسلاطين ويتدرب بالقلعة الحمراء امس
الهلال يقهر المريخ بثنائية اطهر وايمن في قمة الشباب
كروجر يساند الشباب
عبد الصمد : لا اهتم باستهدافي وعلى من ينتقدونني التركيز على الايجابيات في المريخ
باسكال : لم ولن اتفاوض مع الهلال .. وجاهز لتجديد تعاقدي مع الاحمر
سليماني يقترب من التوقيع لفيتالو او انتر استار البورندي
سلة المريخ تهزم الهلال
الدمازين تستعد لاستقبال العملاقين .. المتعافي يدعم اللجنة المنظمة بمائة الف .. و30 الف من وزارة الداخلية
فوز وتعادل في التاهيلي .. هلال الفاشر يتعادل مع البحارة ويتاهل للممتاز وحي العرب يقهر مريخ كوستي ويلعب السنترليق
مؤتمر صحفي لادارة الهلال
ابو شامة : نطالب باقامة مباراتنا والمريخ في توقيت واحد
الازرق يكسب بري بهدف وديا
اديس يشارك واوكيري على دكة البدلاء .. نيجيريا تتاهل لنهائيات المونديال للمرة الخامسة في تاريخها بعد تاكيد الفوز على اثيوبيا
الجماهير تابعت المران .. المريخ يكثف تحضيراته ويتدرب بالقلعة الحمراء امس .. الاحمر يؤدي مرانه الرئيس اللية
كلتشي يبحث عن الحذاء الذهبي وتدريبات خاصة لراجي عبد العاطي ..فيصل موسى خارج الحسابات
كروجر وصلاح محمد ادم تابعا اللقاء .. الهلال يقهر المريخ بثنائية اطهر وايمن في قمة الشباب .. مدرب الهلال سعيد بالانتصار وابو عنجة يحث لاعبي المريخ على تناسي الخسارة
حي العرب يقهر مريخ كوستي ويلعب السنترليق .. هلال الفاشر يفرض التعادل الايجابي على البحارة ويخطف بطاقة الترشح للممتاز
مساعد سكرتير حي العرب : كنا نامل الصعود للممتاز عبر البطاقتين الاولى والثانية ولن نفرط في السنترليق
صرا شرس على البطولة الخاصة .. كاريكا واسماعيل بابا وكلتشي يتسابقون على لقب الهداف في الجولة الختامية 
هشام الريشة : وجود البرنس يدعم كلتشي في اللحاق واللتويج باللقب وكاريكا مرشح فوق العادة .. لقاء الازرق والنمور يصعب من مهمة الثنائي ومواجهة الاحمرين فرصة للنيجيري .. مهاجم النمور يملك دوافع شخصية للحصول على اول لقب وثنائي القمة يرفض الخضوع
هداف دوري الابطال الاسبق يتحدث للصدى من نيجيريا .. وارغو : المريخ مرشح للفوز بنسبة 100% وعلى الجماهير ان تحتفل من اليوم .. عودة كروجر ضربة معلم والالماني افضل مدرب في مسيرتي الكروية .. اعتزال العجب خسارة لاتعوض والبرنس وفييرا لايحتاجان لاشادتي .. شهادتي مجروحة في الاباتشي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


كلتشي : 12 يوما تبقت في عقدي والمريخ لم يفاوضني للتجديد
عبدالصمد : لا خلافات بيني والفريق طارق .. مازدا : لن اقود الصقور في سيكافا .. ملكية مدرباً عاما للمنتخب
شهد عودة فيصل موسى للمشاركة .. المريخ يستانف تحضيراته للاسلاطين مساء امس
في حواره مع الهدف .. كلتشي : (12) يوما تبقت لعقدي مع المريخ ولم يفاوضني احد عن تامين مستقبلي
دعا الى الاهتمام بما يمر به المريخ حاليا .. عبد الصمد للهدف : لاخلافات بيني والفريق طارق
المريخ يخيب امل جماهيره ويتعثر امام الهلال في بطولة الشباب
رافقه كل من ابراهومة بجانب امير كمال ومرتضى كبير .. كروجر يشاهد (قمة) الشباب ويجتمع بثلاثي الفريق
تمنى الاهتمام بالفريق والتركيز عليه من قبل المجلس .. ابوعنجة: لا داعي للقلق والهزيمة امام الهلال ليست نهاية المطاف
المريخ يكسب الهلال في ديربي السلة
هلال الفاشر يرافق الرابطة للممتاز وحي العرب ينتظر السنترليق
مجلس المريخ يهنئ الرابطة وهلال الفاشر
الفريق طارق يهنئ شقيقه بالتاهل للممتاز
السودان مع رواندا واوغندا في سيكافا
ملكية مدربا عاما للمنتخب .. مبارك سليمان ابرز المرشحين لقيادة صقور الجديان في سيكافا
مازدا للهدف : لن اقود صقور الجديان في سيكافا
النقر : مواجهات اهلي شندي والهلال ذات طابع خاص
شهد عودة فيصل موسى .. تدريب قوي للفرقة الحمراء استعدادا للسلاطين .. كروجر يجتمع بعلي جعفر وضفر ويولي ثلاثي الشباب الاهتمام
اضاعوا العديد من الفرص .. شباب المريخ يخسر امام الهلارل بهدفين وكروجر يحرص على المتابعة 
ابو عنجة : لم نهزم طوال 36 مباراة وخسرنا وكنا الطرف الافضل
محمد موسى : النتيجة غير متوقعة ولاعبونا لازمهم عدم التوفيق
النسر النيجيري يحلق عبر صفحات الهدف .. كلتشي : تبقى على عقدي 12 يوما فقط ولم يفاوضني احد ..ادارات الاندية في السودان مظلومة وتعاني شح التمويل في وقت اصبحت لغة كرة القدم هي المال .. الدوري الممتاز تطور كثيرا وفي السابق كان المريخ والهلال ينتصران دوما والان ظهرت اندية قوية ..يعجبني الثنائي قلق وسفاري وعودتهما الى المريخ امنية وقرار فني .. سفري خارج السودان لاعلاقة له باحترافي في ليبيا وقريبا ستعرفون السبب .. احب مواصلة المشوار مع المريخ وتحدث معي كروجر وانظر الى مستقبلي .. اشكر جمهور المريخ وهذا هو لاعبي في الفرقة الحمراء .. الاصابة وراء استبدالي امام الاهلي مدني ولم اعترض على قرار المدرب

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم
كروجر يعالج اخطاء مباراة سيد الاتيام
الجنرال يخطط للظفر بالثنائية

تشكر الكسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يعود للخرطوم ويتلقى التعازي في وفاة والدته


تلقي  جمال الوالي رئيس  نادي المريخ   العزاء  بالصالة الرئاسية بمطار الخرطوم الدولي الذى وصل اليه فى العاشرة من صباح  اليوم  السبت وكان فى مقدمة مستقبيله  لتلقيه العزاء فى وفاة والدته  عدد من قيادات الدولة والاعلاميين ، ودكتور مصطفي عثمان اسماعيل رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي , والاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ وعدد من اعضاء مجلس الادارة ومجلسي الشرف والشوري واقطاب و رموز النادي .كما حضر المدرب الالماني كروجر ومساعده  كاستن و عدد من لاعبي الفريق الاول  من اللاعبين المحلين والاجانب  وعدد من موظفي وعمال نادي المريخ.




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين يـــ صفوه على مروركم في الابداع يأتي منكم تسلموووو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعود الى التدريبات


    عاد فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ الى التدريبات فى اطار الاعداد لمباراة  مريخ الفاشر فى الجولة الاخيرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والمقرر قيامها  مساء الثلاثاء باستاد المريخ ,  الفريق ادي تدريبا مساء السبت باستاد  المريخ بعد راحه سلبية يوم الجمعة ,  
   التدريب كان بحضور 24 لاعبا  بما فيهم حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن , واشرف عليه المدرب الالماني كروجر  والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين (ابرهومه) وشمل المران الاحماء وتدريبات  اللياقة , اضافة الى تقسيمة بين اللاعبين والتى لعبت على ثلاثة حراس مرمي   فى منتصف الملعب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفريق طارق : المريخ يحتاج جماهيرة فى مباراة الحسم



ناشد الفريق طارق / عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ جماهير المريخ الحضور الى مباراة ختام الدوري الممتاز  والوقوف خلف الفريق فى اخر المحطات نحو التتويج باللقب , مؤكدا  بان الحضور الجماهيري لمباراة الجولة قبل الاخيرة امام فريق الاهلي مدني لم تكن على مستوي الحدث على الاطلاق والحضور كان ضعيفا ولايناسب مع مباراة هامة فى احد الجولات الحاسمة , واكد الفريق طارق بان جماهير المريخ دوما  هي الرهان الذى يلعب عليه  فريق الكرة والتى طالما وقفت خلف الفريق ومثلت له الدعم والسند .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم الهلال فى دوري السلة 


فاز فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ على فريق كرة  السلة بنادي الهلال بنتيجة 76 – 70 فى ختام مباريات الدورة الاولي لدوري  السلة , فى المباراة التى اقيمت بمجمع طلعت فريد بالخرطوم 2 مساء السبت .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة البرمجة تعدل مباريات الجولة الاخيرة من الممتاز

اجرت لحنة البرمجة تعديلا على مباريات الجولة الاخيرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقرر ان تلعب مباريات النسور و الاهلي الخرطوم و مواجهة الامل وهلال الجبال و مباراة النيل و الاهلي مدني عند الساعة الرابعة و النصف عصر الثلاثاء المقبل نظرا لارتباطها ببطاقة السنترليق فيما تلعب مواجهتي الموردة الاهلي عطبرة و الخرطوم الوطني و الاتحاد مدني بملاعب الخرطوم والمريخ عند السابعة والنصف من يوم الاربعاء المقبل .


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهاء الدين و محمد احمد و فداسي وخليفة ابرز المغادرين لكشوفات الهلال 

 ذكرت عالم النجوم في عددها الصادر اليوم بان حارس الهلال بهاء الدين و خليفة و محمد احمد و فداسي اقتربوا من مغادرة كشوفات الهلال الموسم اللحالي بعد استنفادهم كافة الفرصة المتاحة لهم وهو ما يدعم حظوظ آخرين رصدهم الهلال من عناصر الشباب خاصة ان صلاح طلب تصعيد ثلاثة لاعبين من الرديف على راسهم محمد عبد الرحمن وشقيقه بجانب اطهر الطاهر فضلا عن درة الهلال كادوقلي وليد علاء الدين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهنئي الرابطة كوستي وهلال الفاشر بالصعود للممتاز



يتقدم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالتهنئة لفريقي الرابطة كوستي وهلال الفاشر لصعودهم لبطولة الدوري الممتاز للموسم القادم 2014 ويتمني لهم التوفيق فى البطولة ,  ويثمن المجلس الدور الكبير لحكومتي ولايتي  النيل الابيض وشمال دارفور للدعم الكبير من حكومة الولايتين للرياضة .

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وارغو يرشح المريخ للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز 


 رشح نجم المريخ لاسابق وارغو المريخ للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاظز لهذا الموسم و قال وارغو بان المريخ يحتاج الى التركيز فقط في آخر مواجهة و ان فوزه بالبطولة مسألة وقال في تصريحات للصدي بان مدرب المريخ كروجر افضل مدرب مر على النادي في الفترة الاخيرة وهو متميز واضافة حقيقية للاحمر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اوكيري يصل بالاربعاء لاكمال اتفاقه مع المريخ 

 يصل الى الخرطوم يوم الاربعاء المقبل نجم المنتخب الاثيوبي اوميد اوكيي و ذلك من اجحل اكمال اتفاقه مع المريخ والتوقيع في كشوفات الفريق بنهاية الموسم الحالي وكان اللاعب قد اكمل اتفاقه على المستوى الاداري وتبقي فقط الجوانب المالية مع ناديه و المريخ ويتوقع ان يصل الى الخرطوم برفقة وكيله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فيصل موسي يخوض تدريبات خاصة

عاد فيصل موسي الى التدريبات بعد فترة غياب استمرت اربعة ايام بسبب الاصابة التى المت به قبل مباراة الاهلي مدني ,  فيصل خضع لتدريبات احماء وتدريبات  خاصة تحت اشراف اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي د. احمد العابد .


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري لأدارة الأهلي ... اسمي اكبر من اي وساطة حتى لو كانت من عائلة مبارك وتحدثوا عن قيمكم بعيداً عني

 طالب عصام الحضري الدولي المصري السابق وحارس مرمى نادي المريخ ادارة النادي الأهلي بعدم الزج بإسمه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ، جاء ذلك ردا علي تصريحات خالد مرتجي عضو مجلس ادارة نادي الاهلي بخصوص عقوبة اللاعب احمد عبد الظاهر والتي اقحم فيها الحارس الحضري والتي أشر فيها الى أن عائلة حسني مبارك الرئيس الاسبق قد توسطت من اجل عودة الحضري الي صفوف النادي بعد ان ذهب الي نادي سيون السويسري
 وقال الحضري : إن إدراج اسمي في هذه التصريحات يعد امرا غريبا وبعيدا عن الموضوعية مشيرا الى أن اسمه و تاريخه اكبر من اي وساطة او تدخل لعودته للنادي الأهلي حتى ولو كانت عائلة مبارك
 وأضاف الحضري بأنه ومنذ تركه للنادي الأهلي ظل مستواه عاليا بل ارتفع اكثر و حصل مع المنتخب على أمم افريقيا ٢٠١٠ بجانب حصوله على أحسن حارس في افريقيا ٢٠٠٦ و ٢٠٠٨ و ٢٠١٠ و تألق مع نادي المريخ و حصل معه على العديد من البطولات وحصل أيضاً مع سيون على كأس سويسرا و لم يتأثر مستواه ولكن الذي تأثر هو مركز حراسة مرمى الأهلي الذي يعاني حتى الان من إيجاد البديل المناسب لعصام الحضري
 وفي ختام حديثه طالب عصام الحضري عضو مجلس ادارة النادي الاهلي بالحديث عن اخلاق ومباديء ناديه بعيدا عن الحضري والزج بأسمه في مثل هذه الاشياء الداخلية التي تخص النادي وحده وذكر الحضري انه يدين بكثير من الفضل للنادي الاهلي وجماهيره معتبرا نفسه جزء لا يتجزأ عن بطولات وانجازات النادي الاهلي التي حققها في فترة التسعينات وبداية الالفية الجديدة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حزن في بورتسودان بسبب الهلال 

سيطرت حالة من الاحباط على انصار الهلال عقب التعادل امام هلال الفاشر و ضياع فرصة التاهل للممتاز رغم ان المواجهة اقيمت على ارض الاول و كانت جماهير الهلال قد خرجت حزينة وساخطة من اللاعبين بعد ضياع حلم التاهل للممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حي العرب يعسكر بالخرطوم تاهبا لفاصلة الممتاز 

تقرر ان يقيم حي العرب بورتسودان معسكرا تحضيريا بالخرطوم لمدة خمسة ايام تاهبا لفاصلة الممتاز في سنترليق البقاء او الصعود امام احد اندية الامل والنيل و النسور حيث كان السوكرتا قد تاهل على حساب المريخ كوستي بالفوز عليه بهدفين لهدف ويتوقع ان تصل بعثة المريخ عصر اليوم للخرطوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يضع اللمسات الاخيرة في مران اليوم 

 يضع مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر اللمسات الاخيرة في مران الفريق مساء اليومب ملعب النادي بامدرمان بحضور كل اللاعببين ويتوقع ان يطبق المدرب طريقة المواجهة على ان يجري غدا مرانا خفيفا للاعبين المشاركين في مباراة المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(6) من نجوم النيل مهددون بالايقاف في مباراة السنترليق 

في حالة حصوله على المركز الـــ(11)
 يتهدد خطر الايقاف لـــ(6) لاعبين من النيل الحصاحيصا في حالة احتلال الفريق المركز الـــ(11) و اللعب في السنترليق الا ان النيل سوف يستعيد نجمه سلامي الذي توقف لمباراتين ويتوقع ان يبعد مدرب النيل الـــ(6) لاعبين من المواجهة المقبلة خاصة ان الفريق سيعاني لو فقدهم في جولة السنترليق الفاصلة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر يؤمن على اوكيري و وليد علاء الدين فقط 

رفض (تسجيل الكوتة)
 علمت كفرووتر من مصادر مقربة من القطاع الرياضي بان المدرب مايكل كروجر قد امن على تسجيل الثنائي اوكيري (محترف) ووليد علاء الدين (لاعب وطني) فقط في التسجيلات الرئيسية ولديه اراء سالبة في تسجيلات اللاعبين بـــ(الكوتات) و رفض كروجر اعمال مجزرة بالمريخ و اكد المصدر بان كروجر رفض تراوري و عددا من اللاعبين الذين تم عرضهم عليه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : حضور جماهير المريخ كان ضيعفا امام الاهلي مدني



ناشد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ جماهير المريخ الحضور الى مباراة ختام الدوري الممتاز  والوقوف خلف الفريق فى اخر المحطات نحو التتويج باللقب , مؤكدا  بان الحضور الجماهيري لمباراة الجولة قبل الاخيرة امام فريق الاهلي مدني لم يكن على مستوي الحدث على الاطلاق والحضور كان ضعيفا ولايناسب مع مباراة هامة فى احد الجولات الحاسمة , واكد الفريق طارق بان جماهير المريخ دوما  هي الرهان الذى يلعب عليه  فريق الكرة والتى طالما وقفت خلف الفريق ومثلت له الدعم والسند .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سليماني يقترب من التوقيع لفيتالو أو إنتر استار البورندي



واصل البورندي سليماني ديكومانا لاعب المريخ تدريباته مع منتخب بلاده وأدى مراناً مساء الجمعة.. ويشارك اللاعب في تدريب المنتخب صباح اليوم، حيث منح الجهاز الفني للمنتخب البورندي راحة للاعبين أمس السبت نسبة لانتخابات اتحاد الكرة البورندي التي أقيمت السبت.. وتحصلت الصدى على معلومات تؤكد أن إدارة المنتخب البورندي تخطط لقيد اللاعب سليماني في نادي في الدوري المحلي من أجل إدراجه في قائمة بطولة أفريقيا للمحليين.. وسيشارك اللاعب في بطولة سيكافا القادمة في كينيا مع المنتخب البورندي.. ويقود اللاعب حالياً مفاوضات مع ناديي فيتالو وإنتر استار من أجل التوقيع لأحد الناديين.. وينوي سليماني مخاطبة الفيفا خلال أيام لفسخ عقده مع المريخ حتى يتسنى له التوقيع للنادي البورندي قبل بطولة سيكافا ويعتمد اللاعب في شكواه على عدم نيله راتبه في شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً محمد النادر شكرا ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الهلال يعقد مؤتمر صحفي خلال ايام

يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال مؤتمراً صحفياً خلال اليومين المقبلين يتحدث فيه عن مجريات الأمور ويتناول أهم القضايا التي تشغل النادي حالياً وسيكون الوضع الإداري البند الأساسي في الاجتماع.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
ماضي الانكسارات وحاضر الانتصارات

* مخاوف وهواجس عديدة تسيطر على قطاع ليس بالقليل من أنصار ومحبي المريخ قبل لقاء الاحمر الحاسم في الجولة الختامية لدوري سوداني الممتاز امام مريخ الفاشر بعد غد الثلاثاء بالقلعة الحمراء ،وهي مخاوف يمكن قراءتها من خلال أسطر كتاب الرأي في الصحف المريخية والتي يعتبر التحذير من مغبة التهاون والتذكير بتجارب سابقة مريرة فرط فيها الزعيم في بطولات كانت في متناول يده وفي مباريات كان مرشحا للفوز فيها بنسبة تصل الى 99% يعتبر اللغة الابرز التي تسيطر على الأعمدة الحمراء .
* وفي اعتقادي ان تلك المخاوف يمكن ان تبدو طبيعية بالنظر الى الذكريات التي اشرنا اليها في السنوات القريبة الماضية مثل خسارة الفريق امام اتراكو في نهائي مسابقة سيكافا والتي تمثل نموذجا راتبا في مختلف الاعمدة وهو الفريق الذي هزمه المريخ بسداسية في افتتاح البطولة قبل ان يخسر امامه الاحمر في النهائي بهدف نظيف في وقت امتلأت فيه القلعة الحمراء عن اخرها بحشود ذهبت للاحتفال باللقب الاقليمي الثالث للزعيم ولم تكن تتخيل ولو للحظة ان المريخ سيخسر على ارضه ووسط جماهيره امام من هزمه بنصف دستة في الدور الاول ،واذكر ان الصحف الحمراء نفسها وقتها كانت قد اعدت الصفحات الاحتفالية منذ الصباح لتوثيق لقب المريخ الثالث في سيكافا اعتقادا بان فوز الفريق مضمون قبل ان تقول المجنونة كلمتها وتمنحنا درسا مريرا مفاده انه لا يوجد فريق ينتصر قبل ان يلعب وان لغة الجلد المدور تختلف كليا عن لغة الورق والمنطق ولو كانت كرة القدم تتسم بالعقلانية لما سميت (المجنونة) .
* الى جانب نموذج اتراكو ،هنالك مباراة اهلي الخرطوم في العام قبل الماضي في الجولة الاخيرة للدورة الاولى والتي دخلها المريخ وفي رصيده اثني عشر فوزا متتاليا حيث لم يخسر او يتعادل في اي مباراة منذ انطلاقة تلك النسخة واخذت الصحف تبشر بانجاز العلامة الكاملة الذي حرك قدرا كبيرا من الانصار نحو ملعب المباراة للاحتفال بهذا الانجاز دون ان يضعوا امكانية فوز الاهلي الذي انتصر بهدف سولي شريف .
* وبعيدا عن نماذج الأعوام الماضية ودون الحاجة للعودة الى الوراء لتجارب حدثت في 2009 و2011 يمكن الاستدلال فقط ببطولة الظفرة التي شارك فيها المريخ في العام الحالي والتي كان هو المرشح الاول والابرز والاقرب بكل الحسابات وكل المعطيات للفوز بلقبها ليس من جانب قطاعات الاحمر فحسب ولكن حتى من قبل الفرق المشاركة في البطولة وهي السالمية وصحم والظفرة ولا زلت اذكر احتجاج بعثة السالمية بعد الخسارة برباعية امام الزعيم على مشاركة المريخ في البطولة وهو الفريق الجاهز بدنيا وفنيا ومدعوم بلياقة المباريات التنافسية مع اندية في بداية اعدادها وقبل يوم من المباراة النهائية وفي صباح يوم المباراة كان محور نقاش البعثة الحمراء يتمثل في المجموعة التي ستغادر للخرطوم برفقة كأس البطولة لان البعثة كانت ستعود على دفعتين والكل يرغب في ان يكون في طائرة الكأس الذي طار في ربع الساعة الاخيرة من المباراة بعد ان كان في متناول المريخ .
* تلك التجارب وغيرها يمكن ان تبرر مخاوف محبي المريخ من موقعة الثلاثاء لكنني اعتقد ايضا ان تلك المخاوف التي اشاهدها تتخطى حدود المنطق والمعقول لاسباب جوهرية على رأسها انها تهمل نقطة غاية في الاهمية تتمثل في ان شخصية المريخ مؤخرا تختلف كليا عن شخصية الفريق في الفترات الماضية وان الفرقة الحمراء حاليا تتميز بكاريزما الابطال وهو امر اشرت له في مقال سابق بتاريخ الخامس من اكتوبر بعنوان (كاريزما البطل) ومن المقتطفات التي أوردتها خلاله (وفي اعتقادي ،النادي الكبير والذي يملك المواصفات المطلوبة لتحقيق البطولات ليس النادي الذي يقدم اداء عاليا طوال الموسم ويفرض سطوته في كل المباريات فحسب ،بل من يستطيع كذلك تحقيق الانتصارات حتى وهو يقدم مستويات اقل من مردوده الطبيعي ومن يحقق الفوز في المواجهات التي يلاقي فيها صعوبات جمة سواء بانخفاض مفاجئ في ادائه او مردود عالي من المنافس ،ومن يملك القدرة الذهنية والثبات الانفعالي الذي يمكنه من التعامل مع تقلبات المباريات التي تضعه احيانا في مواقف غير متوقعة لأن الشخصية القوية حينها تمثل الحل السحري والنقطة التي تصنع الفارق وتمكن الفريق من العودة من بعيد وحصد النقاط الثلاث) واعتقد ان المواقف المشار اليها في النقطة السابقة المتعلقة بشخصية البطولات واجهت المريخ في غالبية جولاته الماضية وتمكن من تخطيها جميعا مؤكدا فعلا لا قولا أن فرقة الجنرال كروجر تملك المؤهلات اللازمة للتتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من الممتاز .
طريق مختصر
* شخصية كروجر القوية والواثقة انعكست ايجابا على المريخ وزودته بما كان ينقصه من صفات على المستوى النفسي والذهني والمعنوي واعتقد ان الاحمر يملك من الثقة في الوقت الحالي والثبات الانفعالي ما يكفي لتفادي اي مفاجآت غير سارة وما يحتاجه ليتوج نفسه بطلا في الممتاز واعتقد ان المخاوف الزائدة من قبل البعض في حد ذاتها تمثل خطرا على الزعيم لان الاحساس العام للقاعدة ينتقل الى الفريق المطالب باداء موقعة السلاطين بلا استهتار نعم ولكن بلا خوف او توتر لان المريخ ناد كبير ترشيحه للفوز بنسبة كبيرة امر طبيعي ويفترض ان يتحلى بالثقة سواء من قبل لاعبيه او مناصريه واذا كانت التجارب السابقة مقلقة للبعض فان وجود كروجر على رأس الإدارة الفنية ولاعبين بخبرة وشخصية وعزيمة سيدا واوليفيه وحماس وطاقة عجب الصغير وراجي عوامل ايضا تدعو للاطمئنان .
* إن كانت انكسارات الماضي سببا في المخاوف فان انتصارات الحاضر سبب كاف لطرد تلك المخاوف وان كانت شخصية الفريق المهزوزة سببا في تلك الانكسارات فان شخصية مريخ كروجر القوية صنعت الانتصارات الثمانية المتتالية الماضية وستصنع انتصار اللقب في امسية الثلاثاء بإذن الله .
* استهدوا بالله وتفاءلوا خير..شخصية مريخ كروجر غير

*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*يا أستاذ ود أبراهيم ما هكذا تورد الأبل ولا يمكن أن يكون  الرد علي الأستاذ مأمون أبوشيبة بهذا التجاوز ولا يمكن أن تصف ما كتبه  بالموضوع الهائف لأنه موضوع حيوي وهام جداً .. وان كنت تراه هائفاً فأنت  وشأنك لكن يجب أن تعلم أن كل الفرق تتحرك من وراء حجاب للإتفاقات مع  اللاعبين والمحترفين ولجمع المال بتكوين اللجان وغيره .. وود إبراهيم عايز  يحشد الناس لمباراة الكأس .. ثم ما الذي يمنع المجلس من التفكير في  التسجيلات مع حشد الناس والله الموضوع إستهداف فقط .. الأستاذ مأمون ظل  ومنذ أمد بعيد ينبه مجلس المريخ لمواضيع هامة ومختلفة حتي  يستنير المجلس  بأراءه الهامة والتي تخدم مصلحة المريخ دون من أوأذي بل من واقع حب عظيم  لمريخ يريد أن يراه في عنان السماء وأعتقد أن كلامه لا يضير ود ابراهيم في  شئ .. خالص التقدير للأستاذ القامة أبوشيبة 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

بهاء الدين و محمد احمد و فداسي وخليفة ابرز المغادرين لكشوفات الهلال 

 ذكرت عالم النجوم في عددها الصادر اليوم بان حارس الهلال بهاء الدين و خليفة و محمد احمد و فداسي اقتربوا من مغادرة كشوفات الهلال الموسم اللحالي بعد استنفادهم كافة الفرصة المتاحة لهم وهو ما يدعم حظوظ آخرين رصدهم الهلال من عناصر الشباب خاصة ان صلاح طلب تصعيد ثلاثة لاعبين من الرديف على راسهم محمد عبد الرحمن وشقيقه بجانب اطهر الطاهر فضلا عن درة الهلال كادوقلي وليد علاء الدين .







محمد أحمد دا مش الصجونا بيه طول الأسابيع الماضية أنه فلتة و انه مش عارف ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! صحيح إعلام جلافيط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك 
حسام هاشم        
هل يرتبط حُب المريخ بالصدارة.؟! 

×لا زالت طموحات الهلال في لقب الدوري الممتاز قائمة لاسيما وأن المريخ مطالب بقهر السلاطين في جولة الختام لتأكيد عودة الكأس لخزائن القلعة الحمراء (فاخرة الصنع متميزة الجودة). 
×الحديث عن حسم المريخ للبطولة سابق لأوانه ذلك لأن الجولة المقبلة هي في الأساس مباراة كرة قدم لا تخضع للتكهنات أو استباق الأحداث ،ونتيجتها مفتوحة لا تخرج عن الفوز الخسارة أو التعادل كما هو معروف في قوانين كرة القدم.
×صحيح أن المريخ مرشح علي الورق للتفوق علي أبنه مريخ الفاشر لكن تلك الترشيحات مصيرها إلي السراب أذا لم تقترن بالعمل والاجتهاد داخل الملعب مع التركيز علي ضرورة استغلال الفرص التي تسنح للاعبيه في التقدم وبالتالي أكرام وفادة الضيف. 
×استعداد المريخ يجب أن يكون (للمباراة )وكيفية الانتصار و اكتساح الخصم بقوة ،بعيداً عن التفكير في منصة التتويج وبالتالي (الاحتفال) بعودة الكأس للديار الحمراء .
 ×طموحات أبناء الفاشر يمكن لها أن تحول احتفالية المريخ لكارثة جديدة تهدم كل إيجابيات الفترة السابقة والتي شهدت استقراراً في كل أوجه النشاط الكروي في النادي الأحمر.
 ×علي المريخ الأخذ في الاعتبار تجربة مانشستر يونايتد والتي فقد علي إثرها لقب (البريميرليغ) في أخر ثواني البطولة لصالح غريمه الأزلي مانشستر سيتي قبل موسمين.
 ×وبالتأكيد هي تجربة كئيبة عاشها أبناء السير اليكس فيرغسون ذلك الموسم ،وبالخصوص أن ضياع تلك المجهودات التي بذلت لم يتعدي كسراً من الثانية بهدف قاتل كفل اللقب للجار اللدود،ومن هنا فالحذر مطلوب في جولة الختام. عودة الصفوة للمدرجات
 ×بعض الأصوات تحدثت عن ابتعاد الصفوة عن مدرجات ملعب المريخ وتلك الحقيقة تم ربطها بتدني المستويات التي قدمها المريخ في مطلع الموسم الحالي وكذلك خروجه الأفريقي المبكر وخسارته لجولة القمة.
 ×خلال متابعتي لفريق المريخ من داخل المدرجات وصلت لقناعة تامة تتحدث عن (هروب بعض المريخاب) من تشجيع الفريق بسبب تدني المستويات التي يقدمها ،ومن ثم العودة للمدرجات بعد زوال الإحساس بتردي مستويات الفريق،وتلك الحقيقة (المُرة) نعيشها هذه الأيام.
 ×صحيح أن الإحساس بتدني مستويات اللاعبين هو أحساس طارد وصعب بالنسبة للمحبين،لكن هنا يبرز السؤال هل دعم الفريق يرتبط بالصدارة أو الانتصارات؟بالطبع لا فالمريخ كيان باقي ما بقي الدهر ومهما كانت الظروف.
 ×عودة الصفوة للمدرجات هذه الأيام ننتظر الوقوف عندها وقفة مسائلة وتأنيب للضمير في ظل الابتعاد غير المبرر عن فريق لم يخلق لينتصر علي الدوام . 
×وعلي العكس نجد أن هنالك عدد كبير من الجماهير الحمراء لا تفترق عن المريخ مهما ذادت عليها الضغوطات وهي تستحق منا دائم الحب والتقدير . 
×مهما اختلفت الظروف وتكالبت المحن علي المارد الأحمر فذلك لا يعني استمرارها علي الدوام في ظل بحث المريخاب الدائم عن تجويد المستوي وان اختلفت الطرق أو ابتعد (البعض). 
×علي مستوي كرة القدم الدولية هنالك عدد من الأندية التي فقدت مكانتها في المقدمة مثل ليفربول ومانشستر هذه الأيام وعلي الرغم من ذلك كان الجمهور واعياً في تعامله مع الفريق ولم يبتعد ،ولم يتهم أحد لاعبيه بالخذلان وانعدام الروح. 
×فريق كرة القدم عبارة عن منظومة متكاملة تتأثر بغياب أي ركيزة من هذه المنظومة سوا كانت هذه الركيزة أدراية أو تدريبية أو جماهيرية أو إعلامية ،لذا سميت كرة القدم باللعبة الجماعية. في القائم 
×مطلوب من المريخاب مواصلة دعم الفريق والعودة للاحتفال باللقب . 
×مهما تكاثرت المحن فالمريخ عائد لمكانه في صدارة كرة القدم الأفريقية ولو بعد حين. 
×التحية لكل من استحمل الظروف وغالب الأحزان ودعم الفريق في الفترة السابقة. 
×والتحية أيضاً لكل من لم يستحمل رؤية معشوقه يخسر في جولات سابقة. ×لكن الحكمة من التجربتين أن هنالك من يفشل ويسرع في العمل ،وهنالك من يفشل ويتفرغ للحديث والنقد. 
×المريخ يحتاج لأبنائه في كل الأوقات وتلك الحقيقة تحتاج لوقفة حتى يمضي المريخ للأحسن والأحسن. ×يمكن للجميع رد الدين للمريخ خلال جولة الختام بتشجيع اللاعبين علي استمرار التفوق. 
×كل المريخاب يجب أن يشاركوا في عودة اللقب ومن لم يشارك في الفترة السابقة عليه أن يستغل فرصته خلال جولة النهائي. شبك خارجي النصر ..للإعجاز.. للإنجاز ..للتاريخ..النصر للمريخ

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلموا يا شباب على الابداع
شكرا محمد النادر و أبو البنات و كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*تسلم يا غالي وربنا يحفظك ويخليك لاسعاد الصفوة بفنجان قهوة الصباح ....
*

----------

